# brute 750 vin # location



## dman66

O K, so I have some time to burn today,so I figured that I'll try to find my vin # on the frame,but not having any luck at all.Yes I looked around the left side a-arm mounts and after the mounts.Anybody have a pic of the actual area,cause I'm feeling a little slow in the head with not being able to locate it .You can PM me if you want the pic of the vin private. Iwould like to title my brute,but I know Pennsylvania wants you to snap a pic of the actual vin so it can be submitted to the stste.If I can't find it on my frame,I'm screwed - I do have it on a Wyoming reconstructed title though.Thanks to all that help. 05 brute 750.


----------



## NMKawierider

All I know is that its between or very near the lower front a-arm mounts on one side or the other. If I was home I'd look but I'm at work.


----------



## dman66

*vin #*

Thanks nmk,I tried looking all over,and still nothing.It has a Wyoming salvage title,and not a reconstructed title.I wonder if they ground off the vin #,but If they did do that,they did a good paint job on the frame. I can't find any paint blended areas,and the frame has the usual chips and scrapes. The title dates back to March 2010 as a purchase price of 7900.00 and salvage title.I'm baffled.


----------



## NMKawierider

Might actualy be a stolen bike. Lets hope not. I'll find mine tonight and let you know. 05 & 06 should be in the same place.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

On mine and my dads brutes, its on the lower left a arm.The letters and numbers are stamped on there and were all dirty. Had to snap a picture with the flash on just to the the vin.


----------



## dman66

*vin #*

Yeah,you mean on the frame,between the lower left a-arm mounts,right. I have the feeling I'ma goona have to strip some paint off to check and see if any remnants are there,but wanted to know exactly what area to strip before I strip too much paint,being the bike is fully assembled.


----------



## NMKawierider

Ok, its on the left side, on the main frame between the two lower a-arm mounts, facing out slightly back from the axle.

Here's a vid.


----------



## dman66

*vin#*

Thanks nmk,I'll break out the paint stripper to find my #'s.Real nice bike you got there.


----------



## NMKawierider

dman66 said:


> Thanks nmk,I'll break out the paint stripper to find my #'s.Real nice bike you got there.


Welcome. Good luck!


----------



## hp488

Mine is plain as day you can see it without removing any paint. I sure hope it has something to do with your salvage title and not stolen.


----------



## dman66

*vin #*

yeah,I'm thinking the #'s were painted over,and I sure as hell hope everything checks out ok. now I just need the time to looking for it. Or I'll be buying a titled frame somewhere.Great .......


----------



## dman66

*vin #*

Well still have not located the vin # on my bike. So I sent an email to the seller on the title I have. The seller is Progressive northern Ins. Of Wyoming. I would imagine they could shed some light on my bike.If not,I'll be buying a frame from someone with a valid vin #.


----------



## NMKawierider

dman66 said:


> Well still have not located the vin # on my bike. So I sent an email to the seller on the title I have. The seller is Progressive northern Ins. Of Wyoming. I would imagine they could shed some light on my bike.If not,I'll be buying a frame from someone with a valid vin #.


Maybe they can supply some kind of affidavit


----------



## JJB

Isn't the vin on the lower right side of the motor as well? Or maybe that's the motor serial #?


----------



## dman66

*vin #*

The # on the motor is the motor id #'s from what I understand. I know there is ultrasound equipment to read stuff like this so I'm told by a company I do service work at,but I doub't I could reasonably aquire the equipment,and the state of Pa. ,requires a picture of the vin # to even send away for a title. The search goes on........


----------



## eagleeye76

The frame and the motor each have there own seperate numbers.


----------

